# antidepressant good for IBS-C ?



## catmistry (Feb 23, 2004)

diet, exercise, gastroentero drugs, fiber, meditation, biofeedback, probiotics, antibiotics... I did everything I could, but rectal discomfort and gas problem are still bugging me.Anyone who has/had IBS-C or gas problem, and have relief by taking antidepressant? If so, please tell me what that drug is.. I read many posts here but cases of IBS-C and IBS-D are mixed so it's confusing.. please add any side effect you experienced.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Pip..sorry you have suffered. I'm taking Effexor XR due to anxiety, which in turn creates C for me. It also cuts down 95% of the spasms that goes along with C or D. As for the gas, I just have to watch what I eat. Hope this helps.


----------

